# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  مشكلة في تعريف بوكس hti

## dalitog_01

__  __

----------


## seffari

السلام عليكم اخي البوكس متعرف عليه المشكل في معلومات الدنقل
اعمل ابديت hti

----------


## dalitog_01

_شكرا اخي الكريم على المتابعة 
لكن بعد عمل ابديت 
نفس المشكلة   _

----------


## dalitog_01

*restart app*

----------


## mohamed73

> *restart app*

 باي اصدار تعمل

----------


## dalitog_01

_mobileEx 3.5 (rev1.4)_

----------


## مصطفى محمود

بص يابوب انت حتعمل الاتي   1-حذف اصدار البكس نهائيا حتي من فلدره في السي 2- حذف تعرفات البكس من كنترول بنيل 3 -عمل ريسترت للكمبيوتر 4- المرحله الاخيره والمهمه انك حتثبت الاصدار تاني بس مع تركيب البكس  اثناء التثبيت والتعريف ...ونحن معك للمتابعه

----------


## dalitog_01

> بص يابوب انت حتعمل الاتي   1-حذف اصدار البكس نهائيا حتي من فلدره في السي 2- حذف تعرفات البكس من كنترول بنيل 3 -عمل ريسترت للكمبيوتر 4- المرحله الاخيره والمهمه انك حتثبت الاصدار تاني بس مع تركيب البكس  اثناء التثبيت والتعريف ...ونحن معك للمتابعه

 _شكرا اخي محمود على المتابعة 
عملت كل ما دكرت لكن نفس المشكلة   _

----------


## dalitog_01

الحل الوحيد والمؤقت حاليا 
هو اني اضع البطاقة في mxkey
واستعمل واجهة hti

----------


## dalitog_01

_السلام عليكم 
المشكل الدي واجهني كان في تعريف السمارت كارت وليس hti 
الان اشتغل تماما
طريقة تعريف hti و smartcard على يوتيب _ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

مبروك حل المشكل اخي

----------


## asmaeel83

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## al-stshri

مشششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## ايمن ش

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mustaphakamar

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

 منح مخالفة نسبة للرد العشوائى وغير الدال على شكر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مبروك حبيبى حل المعضلة
تم أغلاق الموضوع ونقل للمواضيع التى تم حلها

----------

